# Eye sight questions. Please Comment



## Daniel1992 (7 Feb 2009)

Hello, I just join the reserve Canadian forces; at first i applied for the Infentry unit; they denied me because of my eye sight, than tried for armoured denied as well. my eye sight is 20/40("Lazy eye") is that that bad? my left eye is perfect.  i have just been informed that they have moved me to  vehicle mechanic.  so my question is: Does anyone know the eye requirements for Infentry and armoured. and also is vehicle mechanic anygood.. i hear its a let down, right after BMQ its like only truck work all the excitement is gone. if a vehicle mechanic could maybe shed some light on the course that would be great. (BMQ starts at end of month. stationed at Moss Armory in Toronto)


----------



## old medic (7 Feb 2009)

There are existing threads on all of that on the enrollment medical board. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Feb 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67357/post-783944.html#msg783944


Is the attached file in that post what you're looking for?


(And can you use the spell check next time? It makes it easier to read.)


----------

